# wont rev up past 1/4 throttle..left me stuck in woods



## chrish051873

hey guys

2009 ARCTIC CAT 500 AUTO

was runnin good...did a few donuts in gravel..seemed like was runnin weird just as i came to stop and i shut it off.
didnt think nuttin of it,beer break was over...hopped on it tried to go and the thing wont rev up enough to get out of its own way......

it will rev just about to 1/4 throttle then after that doesnt matter where the throttle is above that 1.4 throttle mark it will just be a steady put...put...put..like the electronics are holding this back....something like a rev limiter will sound..only happens slower...will never die and idles great

please help i am planning a trip to hatfield mccoy in 2 weeks

thanks

chris


----------



## filthyredneck

I had a VERY similar problem with my brute on saturday, and its currently down. If I figure out my culprit I'll let ya know.... if you figure anything out let me know. Thanks


----------



## chrish051873

filthyredneck said:


> I had a VERY similar problem with my brute on saturday, and its currently down. If I figure out my culprit I'll let ya know.... if you figure anything out let me know. Thanks


sounds like your brute is in limp mode.....had that happen to a buddy's before...not too bad to reset..good luck

my arctic dont have limp mode (well i dont think anyways)
chris


----------



## phreebsd

don't arctic cats use diodes?
have you checked them?


----------



## chrish051873

yes there is i think 3 diodes in fuse box....i made sure they were in all the way...not sure how to check them tho...is there a way ?


----------



## phreebsd

not sure other than just flipping them around. 
my sister-in-law's bike did what you describe. turned out to be a bad diode.
who knew? :bigok:


----------



## chrish051873

thanks..i will swap them around as soon as i make it outside,i'll let ya know

thanks for the idea

chris


----------



## chrish051873

*heres a vid*

well phree i switched around some diodes...it did not help anything,thanks for the idea tho.here is a video of what it is doing,i might need to take a better one,let me know if its ok.

wont rev up video by chrish051873 - Photobucket


----------



## chrish051873

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I took apart all the electrical connection blew the water out of them and dielectric greased them up. Started it up. Had the same crap. Tool carb off. Took apart(soft screws) and that's where the problem looked to be ! There was chunks in there ! Cleaned it up, did the slide mod while I was there. Put it back together and sure runs like the kitty cat I knew it was. I'm thinking it got in through the drain on bottom of carb. I plugged that thing up now. 
Thanks for all the help guys

chris


----------



## filthyredneck

Mines not in LIMP mode...the belt light never started flashing, but that was the first thing I thought as well and did reset it...didnt fix anything. Planning on pulling my fuel pump while I got it all torn apart and checking to see if my filter/screen in the tank is plugged up. It would idle fine but if you gas'd it much more than 1/4 throttle suddenly it would fall on its face or just riding...around 10-15 mph it would just run out of power and bog down. Put some Sea Foam in the tank and let it sit and idle for about an hour, killed it, we went riding about an hour or so later and it was running normal...then through the second hole it died and thats all she wrote...


----------



## chrish051873

Got some junk in your carbs too maybe ?


----------



## filthyredneck

Mines fuel injected...kinda thinking filter is plugged up on fuel pump or trash in an injector...


----------



## byrd

my sons can am 90 acted like that the other day so i thought it was bad gas or trash so i drained and cleaned everything but come to find out it was the choke was stuck inside the carb. the lever and cable moved normal but the it didnt move internally


----------



## chrish051873

Yep. U r prob right


----------



## jctgumby

Filthy, my '08 did the sameexact thing...Pulled the fuel pump and the screen was cover in bad crap ended up having to change the whole pump...Bad gas is killer for these injected brutes...That is most likely your problem and I was go ahead and order a Mr Funnel and screen all gas through it before going into the tank...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

BAD GAS SUCKS @$$!!!!!!:flames:


----------



## jctgumby

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## filthyredneck

yeah thats what I'm thinkin jctgumby.... hoping I can get away with just cleaning that screen up. How much is that Mr Funnel, I see the advertisement all the time but never really looked into it.


----------



## byrd

u have 4 different sizes. $15 for the smallest and $50 for the biggest. if u dont plan on pouring more than 5gals then the 2 smallest ones will b fine. they $15 and $19 for the smallest 2


----------



## Eight

My 700 is doing the same thing. But it only does it in Low and Neutral.


----------

